# Whats a good composite deck cleaner



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm power washing a big composite deck and there's a lot of mildew stains. So I want to use a good cleaner not sure what to use. Thanks


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Bleach and detergent. DS straight bleach with some compatible detergent. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm going to use bleach just was sure about a cleaner


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I found some stuff at our favorite place HD. I forget the brand but it said composite deck cleaner and it worked fine.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

I use " deck bright"

Sent from my XT1032 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Bleach might spot up the deck. I would try "clean" by benj moore, or mid mixture of 30 second cleaner.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Household bleach mixed 50% with water if the mold/black spots are bad. Apply direct. Downstreaming does not work on even moderately dirty composites. Use very low pressure to rinse (300-400 psi). We add a chem called Simple Cherry to the mix but I have done with nothing else but bleach when dealing with just mold. 

Do a test with one part household bleach and two parts water if it isn't too bad. Bleach will eventually fade a composite so always use the weakest dilution you can. Composite deck cleaners sold are a waste of energy and money, imo. You have to kill the mold buried in those wood fibers of the deck or it will come right back in a couple of months.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm going to be paint this deck so thank you all for your help


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Followed by...


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Bleach might spot up the deck. I would try "clean" by benj moore, or mid mixture of 30 second cleaner.


30 Second Cleaner is bleach at twice the price. Total ripoff!


----------

